
Tell HN: The comment tree collapser [-] is too small for mobile users - GavinMcG
Changing to an em or even an en-dash would be a significant improvement.
======
wmf
They know and they don't care. I suggest finding an HN app that puts a usable
interface on it.

~~~
dangwu
Shameless plug: if you use an iPhone, try my app, Octal [1].

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1308885491](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1308885491)

------
symplee
[--] to collapse as currently implemented (widened)

[^^] to collapse all comments within top most parent. Thus making the next top
level comment visible.

^ username 2 hours ago [--] [^^]

\--________--___________---____---____

Mobile could also add two spaces between clickable elements, because even that
is sometimes too close. And three spaces between timestamp, [--] and [^^]
button.

Upvote/downvote buttons could also be bigger with more spacing between.

Just some ideas, open to improvements.

------
YjSe2GMQ
The upvote is too small too.

~~~
nfriedly
Especially when there's a downvote button about a pixel away!

I think every time I get more downvotes I end up burning them accidentally on
comments I intended to up vote :(

~~~
Jtsummers
You can click `undown` if the downvote is accidental, it remains available for
an hour or so after the button is clicked. (I can't remember the exact time,
but it does expire at some point.)

~~~
nfriedly
Yea, I do that a lot. But I also suspect that sometimes I though I hit the
upvote button, but HN registered it as a downvote anyways. Both of the buttons
combined are smaller than the tip of my finger, and they both disappear as
soon as one is tapped :(

~~~
Jtsummers
The text for an upvote is “unvote” and for downvotes is “undown”. So if you
check that you’ll see which you did.

~~~
nfriedly
Oh, awesome, I didn't realize that!

------
snowwindwaves
There is a browser add on that lets you collapse right up to the top most
parent comment which I miss when I'm on mobile and want to hide the whole
thread and see what the next top level comment is.

------
sethammons
While I don't have this problem, what I really would like is a way to collapse
back to parent. Often, I'm knee deep in a thread and forget what started it. I
have to scroll up, keeping a mental pin at the left margin to see when I get
back to the parent.

------
kleer001
OH, that's what that is, thanks!

------
RenRav
I suggest making it wider like [--]

